# VIA Sleeping Room Assignment



## Donald M (Jul 6, 2011)

Do they assign specific sleeping rooms and car when reservations are made for the Canadian? Are specific rooms assigned when purchasing under the fifty percent and 75 percent special sale fares?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, upon completing your reservation be it by phone or the internet, you will be assigned a room number and car number. And it doesn't matter if you paid full price or got the room on sale, the computer just picks a room unless you call and request a specific room. I would imagine however that a phone agent will not give you a room in the Park car as those rooms usually are sold for a premium.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Donald M said:


> Do they assign specific sleeping rooms and car when reservations are made for the Canadian? Are specific rooms assigned when purchasing under the fifty percent and 75 percent special sale fares?


A similar question was just asked on a passenger rails forum in Canada and was replied to by a VIA CSA who happens to be a member:

Question:

“Sorry if this seems basic, but if I book a room with express deals in sleeper, once assigned, can I call back to customer service and switch cars or rooms to move closer to a diner/skyline or the park car? Or am I locked into the room assigned by the system?”

Reply:

“Regardless of fare plan and class, if you're only changing the assignment you can do that at any time with no service charges. Just call the call centre and ask them to change the booking. The new assignment will not show up on the actual online web booking, but will have been adjusted on the manifest, and of course, will show the correct assignment on the actual ticket when it is printed.”


----------



## Donald M (Aug 9, 2011)

Is there a web site that gives details about the Canadian consists and the changes by season? I realize that summer is busy but wonder what month traffic slows and the consists get smaller.

Also, the bargain fares are listed for only a small number of rooms so I suppose you have to take the one available.


----------

